# Casio Oceanus OCW-T200S-1AJF (JDM)



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

"Set and forget." "The only watch you'll ever need." "The gilt relief dial of silver and blue." "Grab and go." "The Grand Seiko of Casio." All of these are true of the Casio Oceanus OCW-T200S-1AJF. With finely crafted casework, superior timekeeping technology, and classic aesthetics with an edge, this Japan Domestic Market model from Casio's top line of timepieces is a watch worth serious attention. Whether you are a watch collector, an enthusiast always on the hunt for the next best watch, or someone simply looking for one watch that will look good in everything from jeans and a t-shirt to a suit, the T200 may be your One.









Had I read the dimensions before seeing this watch in person, I am confident I would not have given the T200 a second look. The case diameter is 41mm (bezel 40mm); lug width is 20mm; and the lug to lug distance is 49mm. Reading that brings to mind the original slab-sided Tudor Black Bay or my old 42mm Debaufre Ocean One (Read: Re-branded Steinhart). On my 6.5"-6.75" wrist, those watches look too big and feel too heavy. At a svelte 11mm thick, the T200 is an example of execution winning out over specs if there ever was one. While its predecessor, the OCW-S100 titanium, weighs in at a cool 84 grams, the stainless steel of the T200 is still only 130 grams. This watch is light and comfortable on the wrist. Its comfort is only exceeded by its aesthetic beauty and technological wizardry.









The design genius of the angular case and brushed stainless bezel continues into the oyster-style 3-link bracelet. With raised center links and a practical push-button deployant clasp, what the bracelet lacks in micro-adjustment it makes up for with two 2/3-links. I was able to find a good fit for my wrist by removing three full links (leaving five full links on each side); positioning the two reduced links on the 12 O'Clock side of the bracelet; and using the tightest of the two micro-adjust holes. That way I have one micro-adjust still available for a little more room during the thicker-wristed warmer months.









Beneath the sapphire crystal, the dial on this watch is a bottomless deep blue. Casio offers the T200 in 3 dial variants: Dark Blue, Light Blue, and Mid-Blue. The first two are both on stainless steel while the Mid-Blue comes on a navy blue leather strap. The hour and minute hands are silver blade style, while the blue of the seconds hand matches the Oceanus Manta Ray logo. The lume is a cool blue (think: BGW9) that lasts all through the night. And while not designed with watersports in mind, the T200 still boasts a respectable 100m water resistance. The rechargeable battery is solar powered. Casio thinks of everything.









Now a word on the amazing timekeeping capabilities of this watch. When you first open the box of your new Oceanus T200, the three hands, all aligned at 12:00, begin moving when exposed to the light until the correct time and date are shown. On its own the T200 (like many Casio watches) will receive an atomic time signal from one of the 6 atomic clocks around the world. Paired with a smartphone using the Oceanus Connected app and Bluetooth technology, the T200 will also perform an automatic time adjustment 4 times per day. With a Casio quartz movement that already runs at +/- 15sec./mo., the T200--utilizing the automatic time adjustment features multiple times per day--achieves accuracy within 1 sec./24hrs. as a matter of daily course.









The T200 is also an ideal watch for traveling across time zones. When the plane lands, simply pull out the crown to the first position. With 12:00 as the UTC reference, the seconds hand will move to the position before or after 12:00 indicating your home time zone. Simply rotate the crown a-click-at-a-time to advance to the destination time zone + or - UTC (12:00). As with many technologies, there is more than one way to do this. The other way is upon arrival at your destination, turn your phone off airplane mode; open the Oceanus Connected App; press the button on the T200 and voila! The time will be updated to the local destination time in sync with your phone.









In the end, this is a classically styled, imminently wearable three-hand watch with a mesmerizing blue dial spiced up with edgy design cues and some really functional and versatile timekeeping technology. Get one!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Great review and photos 
Such an enabler, now I want one!

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

A good review; however, your photos are not showing up.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

NC_Hager626 said:


> A good review; however, your photos are not showing up.


Hmmm... They show up for me both in Tapatalk and on the WUS website (using Chrome). They are hosted on Google Photos. Maybe it's a Google thing.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Fullers1845 said:


> Hmmm... They show up for me both in Tapatalk and on the WUS website (using Chrome). They are hosted on Google Photos. Maybe it's a Google thing.


When I click on the picture icon, it takes me to Google account. However, I do not have a Google account nor do I plan on creating a Google account in the foreseeable future.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

None of the pictures show up for me either. In Tapatalk nor chrome browser on my phone.
Hmmmm

I need more wrists


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like some can see pics and some cannot. Sorry guys. I am not sure what to tell you other than search up some "OCW-T200S-1AJF" photos around the Web. It is truly a stunner.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I've been itching to buy this or. The citizen attesa. I'm leaning casio. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Nice review. Sorry, I cannot see the pictures, too.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fullers1845 said:


> Sounds like some can see pics and some cannot. Sorry guys. I am not sure what to tell you other than search up some "OCW-T200S-1AJF" photos around the Web. It is truly a stunner.


I sadly can't, I'm on android using Tapatalk, I'll test out a browser later. Great review.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't host pics from my google account any more because of this. Some people can see and some can't. I have a google account and can't see your pics


----------



## hephaestos (Aug 21, 2019)

rehost? i cant see the pics either


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

No pics seen


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

photos don't work i chrome either.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Please stand by. Will see what I can do about reposting pics when I get a minute.


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Fullers1845 said:


> Hmmm... They show up for me both in Tapatalk and on the WUS website (using Chrome). They are hosted on Google Photos. Maybe it's a Google thing.


I'm in chrome on a google account and I don't see them, sorry. Just a big negative sign. Clicking them says they're unavailable.

I'm also way behind and missed all the "I can't see them" and your "I'll fix it" reply... so just ignore me lol.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice review but all I could see are broken images 

Do you mind uploading again?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, folks. I downloaded all the pics and uploaded them directly to WUS. Can anybody else see them now?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> OK, folks. I downloaded all the pics and uploaded them directly to WUS. Can anybody else see them now?


Yes, I see them now. great shots!


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Thanks for uploading the pics on WUS. Great shots of a stunning watch. One question, what strap is this one?



Fullers1845 said:


> View attachment 14802411


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Thanks for uploading the pics on WUS. Great shots of a stunning watch. One question, what strap is this one?


Whew! Glad the pics are visible now.

Got that strap from a friend. I think he said it is from Cheapest Nato Straps. This is the closest I can find at the moment: https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...classic-suede-moss-green-with-white-stitching


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> OK, folks. I downloaded all the pics and uploaded them directly to WUS. Can anybody else see them now?


Yes, now it works just fine. |> |>


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> OK, folks. I downloaded all the pics and uploaded them directly to WUS. Can anybody else see them now?


Yep! Thank you


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow that's a beautiful watch. Thanks for reuploading the pics!


I need more wrists


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I can see them. Great pics! Once again, excellent write up! I love the Oceanus models.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Excellent review and great pics. Thank you.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

NC_Hager626 said:


> Thanks for uploading the pics on WUS. Great shots of a stunning watch. One question, what strap is this one?





Fullers1845 said:


> Got that strap from a friend. I think he said it is from Cheapest Nato Straps. This is the closest I can find at the moment: https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...classic-suede-moss-green-with-white-stitching


It's indeed from CNS. That particular version of their "Classic" is no longer available, but even if it were, I could not recommend buying it, as the quality, color, and texture of CNS's leather straps seem to vary greatly from batch to batch. That one is comfortable and presentable, as are a few others I bought from them, but many were not.

Thanks for uploading the photos!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Excellent review and pictures.

I have had several Oceanus watches and found all of them to be a superb value. 

The only watches I have owned that I have accidently worn to bed because I forgot to take them off they were so light....


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Nice write up, you put forward a great case for the T200 which often gets overlooked by the S100

Both great watches IMO. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Texrider (Sep 30, 2014)

Great review. I have the earlier titanium model, purchased when this new model was out. I really wanted the titanium and only ever wanted to keep it on the stock bracelet. I have to say, after a number of months and much international travel, I love my Oceanus. I like wearing different watches, but if I had to pick only one.....


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

The technology Casio utilizes in the whole Oceanus line gives the competition a run for it's money. Closing out the work week...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Texrider said:


> I love my Oceanus. I like wearing different watches, but if I had to pick only one.....


That's how I feel about my T200. Leaving aside watches of irreplaceable sentimental value, if I could only keep one, it would be this one. It's not my favorite watch at any given time, but it's most likely my best.


----------



## popatha (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful on all the straps and band


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm more inclined to the T100 which has a Ti case and fancy buttons design.

The problem is that the lugs are specially designed, thus finding a regular strap that fits is not easy task.

Moreover, most of the T100 found online are nearly 10 year old. It means that the battery is currently running on the other side of its useful lifespan. Personally I wouldn't expect the battery to have the same performance like when it was new.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Do you mean this one?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Do you mean this one?


Yes.

There also is an interesting detail, an YouTube user says in a review that the T100 has separate stepping motors for the hand while the T200 has only one motor so the hands operation on the T200 takes more time.

I have neither watch so I can't confirm that info.


----------



## woodyt30 (Jan 27, 2020)

Nice review and I've been thinking about the T200 for the last few days hence that's why I just joined the group. I was torn between the S100 & T200 but being able to change the strap seems like a winner to me. I saw on another thread here a fellow with the light blue one with a black rubber strap and it really looks great. I do like the size of the S100 but the T200 I'm leaning towards.

By the way why aren't the S100 models cheaper than the newer T200 models ? Some around the same price and I've seen others S100 models even more.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

woodyt30 said:


> By the way why aren't the S100 models cheaper than the newer T200 models ? Some around the same price and I've seen others S100 models even more.


Could be Titanium's price going up.


----------



## woodyt30 (Jan 27, 2020)

lvt said:


> Could be Titanium's price going up.


I'm sure you are right on that. I'm really torn between the S100 & T200, I do like the fact that you can change the strap on the T200 though. Both very nice


----------



## woodyt30 (Jan 27, 2020)

lvt said:


> Could be Titanium's price going up.


I'm sure you are right on that. I'm really torn between the S100 & T200, I do like the fact that you can change the strap on the T200 though. Both very nice


----------



## Shrek2 (Mar 29, 2019)

woodyt30 said:


> I'm sure you are right on that. I'm really torn between the S100 & T200, I do like the fact that you can change the strap on the T200 though. Both very nice


The official prices on Casio's Japanese website have them at very similar prices, with the S100 being slightly more expensive than the T200 (Most likely due to titanium). The S100 would would probably fit better on smaller wrists and the consensus is that the bracelet on the S100 is quite decent.


----------



## woodyt30 (Jan 27, 2020)

Shrek2 said:


> The official prices on Casio's Japanese website have them at very similar prices, with the S100 being slightly more expensive than the T200 (Most likely due to titanium). The S100 would would probably fit better on smaller wrists and the consensus is that the bracelet on the S100 is quite decent.


Thanks for info


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fullers1845 said:


> The technology Casio utilizes in the whole Oceanus line gives the competition a run for it's money. Closing out the work week...


How's the bracelet quality wise anything you can compare it to?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't know what to compare this to, but I have worn many many bracelets on many many kinds of watches. This one is a SS 3-link oyster with pins and collars (which I currently prefer to screws or split pins). Solid end links. The clasp is push-button deployant. It is lightweight and comfortable.


----------



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice review and nice photos - I own one of these - lovely high quality watch with a lot of class and originality - very comfortable bracelet - lovely feel to the bracelet and looks elegant - but it’s no Grand Seiko - it’s quite a bit behind any GS in terms of fit finish attention to detail and (non atomic) time keeping - and the lume on this is poor compared to a standard Seiko Prospex. Even so - well worth it. The higher end Oceanus are a step above


----------



## Altamashsyed (Nov 20, 2017)

Wow, such a classy and feature-filled watch.. Bookmarking this for 2021, as 2020 budget is done in the first quarter itself 😄

I have a Citizen Attessa that I wear for international trips, but it lacks lume of any sort..


----------



## Altamashsyed (Nov 20, 2017)

Fullers1845 said:


> "Set and forget." "The only watch you'll ever need." "The gilt relief dial of silver and blue." "Grab and go." "The Grand Seiko of Casio." All of these are true of the Casio Oceanus OCW-T200S-1AJF. With finely crafted casework, superior timekeeping technology, and classic aesthetics with an edge, this Japan Domestic Market model from Casio's top line of timepieces is a watch worth serious attention. Whether you are a watch collector, an enthusiast always on the hunt for the next best watch, or someone simply looking for one watch that will look good in everything from jeans and a t-shirt to a suit, the T200 may be your One.




Btw, your review is excellent and the pictures are very well taken..!!


----------



## woodyt30 (Jan 27, 2020)

Well ended up buying the T-200 with black face on Ebay the other day as it was a great price. Looking forward to getting in hand.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

woodyt30 said:


> Well ended up buying the T-200 with black face on Ebay the other day as it was a great price. Looking forward to getting in hand.


Black or just very dark blue?


----------



## woodyt30 (Jan 27, 2020)

Well I thought they were very dark blue but they are called black on there description on eBay. I'll have to see when it arrives. I started out looking at the light blue and like it very much plus is was cheaper than the darker ones. But couldn't pass up the deal I got for the darker one, I like all the colors and would be happy with any.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

The T200 is such a great watch. Wearing mine right now.


----------



## woodyt30 (Jan 27, 2020)

Fullers1845 said:


> The T200 is such a great watch. Wearing mine right now.


good to hear that.


----------



## woodyt30 (Jan 27, 2020)

Well got my T200 today and around 7 days from Japan, which is great shipping with this virus problem we all have. This watch is awesome , and I really like the Bluetooth function as it only took seconds to connect and correct the time zone. I'm sure I will really enjoy this watch. Thanks to all for the pics, that was a big help.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

So the major differences other than its design and Titanium from the S100 predecessor is the addition of Bluetooth synching? How do they differ regarding size? I like the blue indices and the world time inner edge of the S100 and wonder if this version really has anything more to offer.....? Definitely have too many blue dialed watches in the box right now gotta make some room soon!


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

I just placed a order for the T200 from IPPO Japan Watch $419. Is the bracelet a pin and collar ?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

NTMG said:


> I just placed a order for the T200 from IPPO Japan Watch $419. Is the bracelet a pin and collar ?


Congrats! Yes, it's pin and collar.


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

I have to pay tax to FED EX. Do I pay the driver or does FED Ex send me a invoice for the tax?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Congrats on your incoming T200! As I recall, when I've purchased a watch from overseas that was delivered by FedEx, I received a separate invoice from FedEx to be paid.


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

Thanks, I hope this watch is worth it. I have sold two automatics to fund the Casio.
.


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

Has anyone taken their Oceanus in the ocean?


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Got mine yesterday! Still have to size the bracelet. Will probably do that tomorrow. It's a gorgeous watch. The quality and craftsmanship belie the price paid.


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

I just got mine this AM. Can you auto Aline the hands like on the 100.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats, NTMG! Yes you can. It is in the manual.



https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5596_en/


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

Looks like it does it automatically.


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

So after you pair the watch and phone does It stay connected all the time?


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

Or does it connect automatically 4 times in 24 hrs? Do I set the times that is connects?


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

Would you call this a sport watch?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

NTMG said:


> So after you pair the watch and phone does It stay connected all the time?


I would say that once the watch and phone are "paired" they remain paired, but not necessarily connected. You are correct that they automatically connect 4 times per day via Bluetooth for synchronization. Other than that, you have to manually connect the watch to the phone using the button in order to see time synchronization, battery level, etc.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

NTMG said:


> Would you call this a sport watch?


I would. Yes.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

NTMG said:


> Would you call this a sport watch?


Definitely yes.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sporty with a rain coat.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Should look great on brown leather straps too.


----------



## sr886699 (Apr 26, 2017)

I picked one up pre-owned and am unable to pair it to the Oceanus app. Does anyone know any tricks for pairing a previously paired one to a new phone?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

sr886699 said:


> I picked one up pre-owned and am unable to pair it to the Oceanus app. Does anyone know any tricks for pairing a previously paired one to a new phone?


The previous pairing has to be cleared from the watch.

From the manual:

Use the procedure below to delete the pairing information from the watch, and then re-pair the watch and phone.

Pull out the crown to the second click.
Hold down (A) for at least 10 seconds.
This deletes the pairing information. The second hand will point to [C].
Push the crown back in.


----------



## sr886699 (Apr 26, 2017)

Terrific, thank you.


----------



## denbels (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum.
Just received my brand new (what I taught) Casio OCW-T200-1AJF 2 days ago, but i'm not really happy.
When I use the oceanus.app on IOS, I see that the first time sync was in 20160727A Russia ....
Already contacted the vendor (97% reliable), and asked them that Casio would contact me in direct.
Does anybody have seen this ?

Thx


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

denbels said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum.
> Just received my brand new (what I taught) Casio OCW-T200-1AJF 2 days ago, but i'm not really happy.
> ...


Welcome, denbels. I have not heard of that before. Maybe try deleting and re-pairing the watch with your phone as described in my post #77, above? Or you could return it for a refund and buy a new T200 from another seller. Good luck!


----------



## denbels (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi,

Thx already did the repairing, same info. I'm a IT Engineer.
Waiting from info directly from Casio, I payed via Paypal, so will make a complaint.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

denbels said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum.
> Just received my brand new (what I taught) Casio OCW-T200-1AJF 2 days ago, but i'm not really happy.
> ...


Answered in the other thread. Your phone is fine.  You're looking at the wrong screen.


----------



## bruins443 (Jul 2, 2019)

NTMG said:


> I have to pay tax to FED EX. Do I pay the driver or does FED Ex send me a invoice for the tax?


I know this is an old thread, but I am curious how much the import tax was?


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

I do not remember.


----------



## arhmn300 (7 mo ago)

it happened to me when I tried to pair with my 2nd phone and everything missed up.
don't change anything in the settings just fresh install and then you get "connection failed" then you just follow the instructions:
go to Q5, I can’t connect after turning off the phone ?
https://support.casio.com/global/en/wat/manual/5596_en/VPCVSYldeumcxb.html

basically you need to unpair and pair again.


----------

